# Conversion Tables



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

If your like me! I'm always in need of this!! (Sticky Please)!!

Metric to Standard Conversion


1 millimeter = 0.039 inches 
1 centimeter = 0.39 inches 
1 meter = 3.28 feet 
1 square centimeter = 0.155 square inches 
1 square meter = 10.763 square feet 
1 cubic meter = 35.314 cubic feet 
1 liter = 0.264 gallons 
1 liter = 1.056 quarts 




Standard to Metric Conversion


1 inch = 25.4 millimeters 
1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 0.30 meters 
1 square inch = 6.45 square centimeters 
1 square foot = 0.09 square meters 
1 cubic foot = 0.028 cubic meters 
1 gallon = 3.785 liters 
1 quart = 0.946 liters 


Surveyor's Measure


7.92 inches = 1 link (lk) 
25 links (16½ ft) = 1 rod 
4 rods (66ft) = 1 chain (ch) 
10 square chains = 1 acre 





Cubic Measure


67.2 cubic inches = 1 dry quart

231 cubic inches = 1 gallon 
537.6 cubic inches = 1 peck 
1,728 cubic inches = 1 cubic foot 
2,150.4 cubic inches = 1 bushel 
1¼ cubic feet = 1 bushel nearly 
24¾ cubic feet = 1 perch (stone) 
27 cubic feet = 1 cubic yard 
128 cubic feet = 1 cord (of wood) 


Square Measure


144 square inches = 1 square foot 
9 square feet = 1 square yard 
30¼ square yards = 1 square rod, perch or pole 
272¼ square feet = 1 square rod 
40 square rods = 1 square rood 
4 square roods = 1 acre 
43,560 Square feet = 1 acre 
640 acres = 1 square mile 




Dry Measure


2 pints (pt) = 1 quart (qt) 
8 quarts = 1 peck (pk) 
4 pecks = 1 bushel 



Circular Measure


60 seconds = 1 minute(') 
60 minutes = 1 degree 
360 degrees = 1 circle 



Liquid Measure


4 gills (gi) = 1 quart (qt) 
2 pints = 1 quart 
1 quart = 0.946 liters 
4 quarts = 1 gallon 
1 gallon = 3.785 liters 
1 liter = 0.264 gallons 
1 liter = 1.056 quarts 
31½ gallons = 1 barrel 
2 barrel = 1 hogshead 


Long Measure


12 inches = 1 foot (ft) 
18 inches = 1 cubit 
3 feet = 1 yard (yd) 
16½ ft (5½ yds) = 1 rod or pole 
40 poles = 1 furlong 
320 rods (8 furlongs) = 1 mile 
5,280 feet = 1 mile 
69 1/8 miles = 1 degree 



Time Measure


60 seconds = 1 minute (min) 
60 minutes = 1 hour (hr) 
24 hours = 1 day (da) 
365¼ days = 1 year (yr) 

Commercial Weight


27 11/32 grains (gr) = 1 dram (dr) 
28.35 grams = 1 ounce (oz) 
16 ounces = 1 pound (lb) 
2000 pounds = 1 ton (T) 
2240 pounds = 1 long ton


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Done!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Well done Dean. Your great source for useful information (and the not so useful too outta here )


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

One link=7.92" or 1/100th of a chain.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## scottbliz (Mar 6, 2015)

can anyone tell me how to adjust my herbicide or convert it from oz. per acre to oz. per gallon? All the labels read10 gallons per acre. I want to spray from a 250 gallon spray rig and needed to know how much herbicide to add. I have a small farm I just inheirited from my dad and am trying to get it running again. thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There are 128 oz,in a gallon,so 10 gallons= 1,280 oz.,per acre .


----------



## nlneilson (Jan 29, 2017)

A very good app for a windows pc is Convert for Windows – JoshMadison.com

https://joshmadison.com/convert-for-windows/


it is free and is small


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

scottbliz,
To do it right, you have to first know what area you are covering with your sprayer. You can put 2.5 gal or 25 gal of water in your sprayer and check to see how much it covers at the speed you spray. Suppose 2.5 gal covers 2 acres, then you know that 250 gal will cover 100 time that or 200 acres. Not realistic but you should get the idea. With that scenario you would add whatever herbicide is needed for 200 acres to the tank. What herbicide are you using?


----------

